# Deteccion de chispa



## vena (Nov 9, 2010)

Hola, quería saber si hay o si alguien conoce algun circuito para poder detectar la chispa de la bujía de un motor de coche (detectar verdaderamente si la chispa está o no ocurriendo en la bujía cuando el motor anda), mas precisamente hablando de un sierra gl 1,6.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2010)

Mediante una lámpara de neón en serie con el cable de la bujía puedes saber si le llega alta tensión.
La bujía la puedes probar fuera del motor para ver que no tenga fallas en la aislación aislación de porcelana.
Una vez que la bujía se encuentra en su sitio, puedes saber si funciona mediante un "Oído Entrenado", tratando de detectar la falla de "Ese" cilindro.
Una posible forma de detectar (Electrónicamente) si el cilindro falla sería mediante un *sensor de detonación.* ubicado muy próximo a la cabeza del cilindro.
Otra forma puede ser midiendo la temperatura de los gases de escape de "Ese" cilindro.

Existen probadores de bujías que le aplican pulsos de alta tensión junto con presión y a través de un cristal se "Ve" el salto de la chispa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2010)

Existían unas bujias que en vez de porcelana tenían aislación de cuarzo , se podía ver la chispa y el color de la combustión , se utilizaban para afinar motores de competición . . . eran caríiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisimas. No se si todavía existan

Un viejo método es como te dice Fogonazo o levantás el chupete de esa bujía y separás levemente el cable a ver si chispea. Por ahí duela 

Saludos !


----------



## vena (Nov 9, 2010)

Voy a probar eso, gracias gente


----------

